# External filter in a low tech tank?



## DanMac (4 May 2013)

Hi everyone I have a 24x12x12 tank (roughly 54 litres), I have an internal fluval u2, I bought it because I needed a filter that was silent as my tank is in my bedroom.

The filter works great but it's BIG, I have nearly finished my whole setup which is what I like to call a "half way iwagumi" since I love the iwagumi style,  I am a beginner and have only kept fish for 4 months , my tank is coldwater with one T5 light and fine black gravel, no co2/ferts, the only plants I have are a few grids of moss from ebay which are placed between some yamaya stone.

I have done everything to give my tank a clean and simplistic look, and at a low budget.

My questions is, is it worth buying a cheap external filter?, by cheap i mean £30-70. (as cheap as possible is what i need right now)

Would such a filter be silent and cheap to run?
Really appreciate it cheers!


----------



## stemag (4 May 2013)

all pond solutions have a sale on at the moment on external filters i think most new filters are pretty quite


----------



## tim (4 May 2013)

Jbl cristalprofi 700 would get my vote


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 May 2013)

May be work looking at the eheim liberty, id go for the 2042, great filter, silent and easy maintenance.  Also excellent value for money and out perform all other hang on filters ive tried by miles!!
Great Deals on Aquarium External Filters at Zooplus: Eheim Liberty External Filter


----------



## stu_ (4 May 2013)

tim said:


> Jbl cristalprofi 700 would get my vote


Either this ^^ or Tetratec ex700 which are cheaper than the JBL ATM.
I've used both on the same size tank,at one time or another, and would be happy with either.
The German site of the above link, can be cheaper, but never seems to have stock in.


----------



## Alastair (4 May 2013)

Jbl 700 too. There going for 40 new on ebay and are completely silent


----------



## DanMac (4 May 2013)

Cheers for the replys, the eheim liberty seems ok but I could only fit the smallest version on the side of my tank as i have a light clipped over the top, also the filter media seems pretty basic?, I watched a video of it on youtube and it seems like the flow is not strong enough, can anyone give more information on this?

I also checked all pond solutions and there is an external filter which I could buy in the near future, however it is 1000 l/h, would that be too strong?, my current filter is only 400 l/h

here is the link:  All Pond Solutions - 1000EF Aquarium External Filter   - All Pond Solutions


----------



## Alastair (4 May 2013)

depending on how long you can wait i will have two jbl e700s going free in about 4 weeks once im sorted on my new journal


----------



## DanMac (4 May 2013)

I take it you dont actually mean for FREE? If not how much are you looking for? cheers mate


----------



## Alastair (4 May 2013)

DanMac said:


> I take it you dont actually mean for FREE? If not how much are you looking for? cheers mate


 
no, for free Dan, if postage covered by all means its yours


----------



## DanMac (4 May 2013)

I'll take one!, Would you be up for posting it and letting me know how much it costs and ill pay that amount via paypal? i'll put a little extra on top for the favour


----------



## Manrock (5 May 2013)

Most larger filters have a flow adjuster so you can still use them on smaller tanks without blasting the tank apart!


----------



## DanMac (5 May 2013)

Thats good to hear, Cheers


----------



## DanMac (6 Jun 2013)

Alastair thanks once again for sending me the filter!, really appreciate it mate


----------

